# Sw prices



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I know not again. 

I went into the local SW this morning, I saw 3" angle Purdy thin handle brushes, sale price $12.99 ea. I think that's pretty cheap so I buy 3. I put it onto our charge and put the receipt in the bag.

I was telling one of our guys about the price and went to show him the receipt and saw I was charged $17.49 each .

I still can not figure out why a home owner who buys very little gets better prices than us pros. 

If I noticed before I used the brushes I would have brought them back. I can get the same ones for $15.79 at a different store.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

cdpainting said:


> I know not again.
> 
> I went into the local SW this morning, I saw 3" angle Purdy thin handle brushes, sale price $12.99 ea. I think that's pretty cheap so I buy 3. I put it onto our charge and put the receipt in the bag.
> 
> ...


Used or not you should call and be telling them to give the lowest price. There's no reason you shouldn't get that price. And case prices on brushes are way better then shelf or sale.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

cdpainting said:


> I know not again.
> 
> I went into the local SW this morning, I saw 3" angle Purdy thin handle brushes, sale price $12.99 ea. I think that's pretty cheap so I buy 3. I put it onto our charge and put the receipt in the bag.
> 
> ...



With the amount of money I imagine you spend at SW I would raise Heck with your sales rep, those sales reps will take care of the squeaky wheel,


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

Dave Mac said:


> With the amount of money I imagine you spend at SW I would raise Heck with your sales rep, those sales reps will take care of the squeaky wheel,


:lol: :lol: good luck



.


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

I would give them for free
I hate checking receipt every time 
It actually happens to me last week as well 
Gross


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Pretty simple , in the future just don't go to SW. I would take the receipt back and demand the lower price for sure.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Dave Mac said:


> With the amount of money I imagine you spend at SW I would raise Heck with your sales rep, those sales reps will take care of the squeaky wheel,


Based on our experience, they would make sure you were credited the $13.50 back...and then assume that they've earned your loyalty for the foreseeable future.

We've had enough "free lunches" to know how that game works.


----------



## pacific paint (Nov 21, 2015)

Just adding fuel to the fire.
Purdy xl dale thin angle brush 3"

Amazon- $13.07
Home Depot $14.47
Lowes $13.48
Menards $13.48
SW.com $17.09

And guess who owns Purdy brush SW

They are High on everything even if you are the reps best friend.
But if the service is great in your store I would pay the extra.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Sorry to hear Dave, it happens on other products from time to time. Always good to just do a quick scan of the reciept before you head out.


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

Amazon prime puts them at my door. 

I price check SW all the time and I don't even ask for a better price, I just buy it online.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Gough said:


> Based on our experience, they would make sure you were credited the $13.50 back...and then assume that they've earned your loyalty for the foreseeable future.
> 
> We've had enough "free lunches" to know how that game works.


After several decades of playing the SW shell game of pricing for contractors, I finally got the message. They'd been "telling" me for years that their pricing policy was _their_ pricing policy and if I didn't like it, I could take my business elsewhere. 

So I did.


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

pacific paint said:


> Just adding fuel to the fire.
> Purdy xl dale thin angle brush 3"
> 
> Amazon- $13.07
> ...


Since they sell their okay paint at cost they have to make up the mo ey somewhere and you found one area 
P.s the other area are their quarts


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

Insider Scoop 
The way their POS is set up the sales are for homeowners majority of the time 
Since you have a co tractor account since you charged it gave you the basic 10 or 15% off sundries
So it was a rookie mistake by the person behind the counter 
He is just there for a paycheck so still to this day probably doesnt know what happened
(SW owns Purdy) yet I as a BM dealer can still sell it cheaper then they do


----------



## radio11 (Aug 14, 2015)

I got hit 3 times in one week on over changes--one at SW, one at Publix (grocery store) and don't remember the last place. I normally don't check receipts, but glad I did and cleared them all within 3 days. The guys couldn't or really didn't want to do all the work to fix it at SW. We both decided that I just take the rolls of tape and caulking that I had in hand (to buy) for free. I won on that deal for sure. I do have good folks working that particular SW store. 

Most every brush I bought in 2015 was online. Free shipping with Amazon Prime, good brushes, good selection and great prices. The last were some 3" angled Wooster Alphas--shipped to my door for $15 or less per brush. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

They are not aloud to just give you the sale price. You have to ask for it


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

ElTacoPaco said:


> Insider Scoop
> The way their POS is set up the sales are for homeowners majority of the time
> Since you have a co tractor account since you charged it gave you the basic 10 or 15% off sundries
> So it was a rookie mistake by the person behind the counter
> ...


The store manager is the sales guy.



Painter-Aaron said:


> They are not aloud to just give you the sale price. You have to ask for it


If you post one price and charge another in this country it's called price gouging. Sale or no sale.

I know now to look over our reciepts from there.

We do not do a whole lot of business with SW. Now if they mess with our locked in prices I will be mad.


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

Not all store managers are good.:no:

I have learnt to check every receipt every time. One paint store gave us good prices and we were using them for awhile. After reviewing the receipts at tax time we noticed we were paying 50 percent more then retail on some transactions. Called our rep right away a month later we had a $2000 credit on the account. 

If I where you Dave, I would phone the rep. Even if you dont buy much paint there. They seem to try harder on accounts that dont buy then accounts that are loyal. They should give it to you for less the shelve price.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

The thing that drove me nuts with SW pricing was that if I stopped at a different local SW store, the pricing wasn't in their computer. They had to call the rep. to get my pricing. The whole thing kinda smelled. They could look at my account balance, look at my purchase history, yet couldn't put my pricing down so all the stores had access to it? I asked the rep how much money they made on "mis-pricing errors" that the contractor didn't catch. "Probably quite a bit." was his reply.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Another thing about SW: Say what you will about the box stores and the brands they carry, they sell a helluva lot of paint. SW knows that they can't compete with them for sheer volume. So SW now puts the SW name brand in a box store. Doesn't matter that they may own quite a few of the other brands that the store may actually carry; it doesn't say SW on the label.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

:whistling2:So why do I get reamed when I bash SW again?:cursing::glare::detective::zorro::boxing:


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

cdpainting said:


> The store manager is the sales guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is typically a 
Sales Rep (never at store) 
Store Manager
Assistant Store Manager 
MTP (Straight out of college looking to be a SW Manager)
Minions of Part Timers


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

pacific paint said:


> Just adding fuel to the fire.
> Purdy xl dale thin angle brush 3"
> 
> Amazon- $13.07
> ...


And my Purdy rep wonders why I don't stock a full line of them! With the prices he gives me I can barely beat SW! And that's a P&L dealers pricing! The same DIVISION that Purdy is in.

E&J all the way!


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

PACman said:


> :whistling2:So why do I get reamed when I bash SW again?:cursing::glare::detective::zorro::boxing:


With most it's the occasional comment. With you it's an obsession.

:jester:

Notice the wink and jester. Just fooling with you.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Painter-Aaron said:


> They are not aloud to just give you the sale price. You have to ask for it


When I buy anything from my paint store they give me the better deal. Either my price or the sale price. They've even made the better sales price my normal price.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Wolfgang said:


> With most it's the occasional comment. With you it's an obsession.
> 
> :jester:
> 
> Notice the wink and jester. Just fooling with you.


But it's their job to F with me! Not you guys! They are way off base with their pricing issues. Regardless of what you may think I am on your side!


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

journeymanPainter said:


> When I buy anything from my paint store they give me the better deal. Either my price or the sale price. They've even made the better sales price my normal price.


Yea after numerous times having to get them to change and them explaining I have to ask, I told them from then on I am always asking for the best price. 
Hasn't been an issue since.


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

But then again of if one of us makes up a 10% discount and your top customer who pays you whatever calls do you mention it to them as well?


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Painter-Aaron said:


> Yea after numerous times having to get them to change and them explaining I have to ask, I told them from then on I am always asking for the best price.
> Hasn't been an issue since.


It's Dulux that does that for me. SW wouldn't even consider giving me a better price on materials.....I've gotten a few calls from them asking why I haven't purchased anything in over a year.....gee I wonder why


----------

